

Ask HN: Need feedback on landing page and idea - davidchua

Hi HN,<p>I've just launched the landing page for this idea that I've been thinking about lately. This is the first time I'm actually launching my little startup idea over HN and I'd really appreciate any comments on the idea itself or the copywriting/UI of the landing page.<p>I'm still new to this and I have much to learn from all of you guys.<p>http://kontactify.heroku.com<p>In brief, Kontactify is a tool for people to store namecards digitally via their mobile phone (with a camera). Instead of spending time typing in namecard information, you'd just need to snap a photo, email it to us and we'll do all the input. You can also retrieve the digital image of the namecard anytime.
======
waterside81
A few grammar issues:

\- Got too much should be "Got too many"

\- Store it online should be "Store them online"

\- Never lose your cards (plural) again

\- Attach instead of Attached

The page looks nice, gets to the point, easy to understand.

~~~
davidchua
Thanks. This is really embarrassing. I shouldn't be making this kind of
mistakes.

Thank you for spotting them.

